# Little 1973 Indian 50cc



## Gimletbikes (Jul 22, 2022)

A friend and I will be refurbishing his first minibike. I'm a bike mechanic, not a small engine mechanic. I could use some advice before tearing into this one. I know how to make it shine, but I don't know if I can make it run. If you can help, or have tackled a similar project and can share some advice or references, please do. Also, the fork is bent, I will be trying to straighten that right off the bat. Thank you!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 8, 2022)

I had this same model in yellow. Not able to find my photos. Probably on 3-1/2” floppy disc LOL 
I’ll keep looking.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2022)

I have a friend with one of these. Cute little things!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 8, 2022)

Completely disassemble the carburetor and clean all the jets and passageways. Drain and clean the fuel tank. Change the crankcase oil. You might need to rebuild or replace the fuel petcock. New fuel line,spark plug.


----------



## Thee (Aug 8, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> Completely disassemble the carburetor and clean all the jets and passageways. Drain and clean the fuel tank. Change the crankcase oil. You might need to rebuild or replace the fuel petcock. New fuel line,spark plug.



Don’t forget the inspect adjust/replace ignition points


----------



## Thee (Aug 8, 2022)

Two stroke? No points? Magneto?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 9, 2022)

I think it is beyond repair and you should sell it to me immediately! (Nice little bike.)


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 9, 2022)

Our source of inspiration: http://www.rcycle.com/1973IndianMiniMinimm5a.html

If we can do it half as nice as this guy, we'll be happy with it


----------



## Dawalt (Aug 14, 2022)

Flush/ drain oil- and- Spray wd40 all over moving parts/ spray carb cleaner into the carb( with air filter off) take off spark plug and with cable attached lay it on it’s side setting against the head in a dark room crank it over to see spark or not- if so and if throttle and everything turns- spray starter fluid and kick it over- if ANY signs of firing - that’s when the part begins


----------



## Dawalt (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Dawalt (Aug 14, 2022)

That’s when the PARTY begins


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 14, 2022)

Nice! Really helpful info. We're officially starting the project today. Your photo is an excellent reference for how tiny this little booger is. Is that yours that you handed down to this young man? Or is he into vintage minibikes?

I really like that wheel stand. The one we're working on has a side kickstand that is _almost_ useless. What year is that?


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 14, 2022)

good video for Dellorto SHA 14.12 carb rebuild:


----------



## Dawalt (Aug 15, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Nice! Really helpful info. We're officially starting the project today. Your photo is an excellent reference for how tiny this little booger is. Is that yours that you handed down to this young man? Or is he into vintage minibikes?
> 
> I really like that wheel stand. The one we're working on has a side kickstand that is _almost_ useless. What year is that?



It’s a pile really- early “back kick” motor circa ‘70- later fenders- made the fork/ Downpipe etc- dropped the frame about 4” ( hardtail) - not quite done yet!- my son on it but as you see at 8 is now way too big !


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 19, 2022)

Completely disassembled! There is one flattened ring of threads preventing us from removing the fork locknut. Will chase the fork threads tomorrow when I work with the pros


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 20, 2022)

Enlisted the services of the shop bend-o-matic to straighten the forks mostly. Chased the fork threads to remove the lockring, finally.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 21, 2022)

Found this photo from 1999-2000 - see lower left.
Not a great image but I will keep looking.


----------



## Astroyama (Aug 21, 2022)

This channel is RAD.
Ichiban-Moto has so many great tips and tools for those icky resto jobs.
https://www.youtube.com/c/IchibanMoto 

Shiny Side Up~Rubber Side Down


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 21, 2022)

Astroyama said:


> This channel is RAD.
> Ichiban-Moto has so many great tips and tools for those icky resto jobs.
> https://www.youtube.com/c/IchibanMoto
> 
> Shiny Side Up~Rubber Side Down



Ohhhh this is gonna be really fun to go through - THANKS!!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 21, 2022)

stingrayjoe said:


> Found this photo from 1999-2000 - see lower left.
> Not a great image but I will keep looking.
> 
> View attachment 1683079



Is that the little yellow guy on the left? I see another little red lr orange 50 on the right too. I love photos like this - it's like having permission to snoop


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 22, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> A friend and I will be refurbishing his first minibike. I'm a bike mechanic, not a small engine mechanic. I could use some advice before tearing into this one. I know how to make it shine, but I don't know if I can make it run. If you can help, or have tackled a similar project and can share some advice or references, please do. Also, the fork is bent, I will be trying to straighten that right off the bat. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1667478
> 
> ...



WANT


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2022)

I’ll try to get a better pic but the guy I bought mine from has this one he did for his granddaughters has a sidecar.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 15, 2022)

Need a matching (or close) 7" long coil spring to replace the broken one. May have just found one


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 17, 2022)

I was tinkering in the shop today and decided to disassemble the rear shocks and give this project a little momentum. Will soak the rusty parts in evaporust and repaint the shock body.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 26, 2022)

The shocks turned out really well


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 26, 2022)

Acquired a ridiculous set of pliers to retrieve the broken end of the fork spring & threaded plug. Welcome to the family, you beautiful little weirdo


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 20, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Acquired a ridiculous set of pliers to retrieve the broken end of the fork spring & threaded plug. Welcome to the family, you beautiful little weirdo
> 
> View attachment 1702144



I want this bike so bad any updates?


----------

